# Mr Louie Bobs



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

A few new pics of Mr Bobs - enjoy! :thumbup:









_Look into my eyes, not around the eyes *snap*_









_Can you see my stripey tail?_









_If I keep looking this way, Da-Bird will think i've gone _









_Pleeaasseee let me keep the box_









_Yes, I am obsessed with water (notice my wet cheek?)_









_My meow comes out really loud down this tube_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous :thumbup: His coat looks so plush you could just bury your hands in it :thumbup: He really is a beautiful boy and looks so much fun too


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Fabulous :thumbup: His coat looks so plush you could just bury your hands in it :thumbup: He really is a beautiful boy and looks so much fun too


I (MissyMV6's Daughter) got a new camera for christmas and ever since then Mr Bobs has been at the end of the lense! :lol:
His coat is so thick and plush that it eats your hands when you stroke him. His tummy fur is extra curly, but you can only touch it on his word :arf:
His favourite toy is 'Da Bird' which he can never resist chasing.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hes so beautiful


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> Hes so beautiful


 Louie says thanks :001_cool:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow! I just want to snuffle him up! (not sure what snuffle means but it seemed an appropriate mixture of snuggle/snaffle )


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello!
My name is Fleur...I am a selkirk rex too, and I think I love you.:001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww he is lush xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorgeous.............soooo when is the next time your going out??


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> Hello!
> My name is Fleur...I am a selkirk rex too, and I think I love you.:001_wub:


Internet dating for cats :thumbup: They'd make a lovely couple  Both Gorgeous


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no...now I want to snuffle 2! :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! His coat looks lovely, so soft!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Wow! I just want to snuffle him up! (not sure what snuffle means but it seemed an appropriate mixture of snuggle/snaffle )


Lol, snuffle is a great word :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> Hello!
> My name is Fleur...I am a selkirk rex too, and I think I love you.:001_wub:


Louie says he's never had a girlfriend before. He thinks Fleur is very pretty *wolf whistles* (or should that be cat whistles?)


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww he is lush xx


Thanks very much


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> his gorgeous.............soooo when is the next time your going out??


Never! Lol


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

tylow said:


> Internet dating for cats :thumbup: They'd make a lovely couple  Both Gorgeous


They would! They already have matching stripey tails too


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Oh no...now I want to snuffle 2! :thumbup:


Double snuffle!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Gorgeous boy! His coat looks lovely, so soft!


Thanks

and don't forget..... *curly*!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

My fur is curly too, but I'm only 1 so it's getting curlier all the time. I have nice curly whiskers though.

I checked with my dad, when we were hanging out, that he was ok with me having an internet boyfriend...










He got in a huff...










But he's ok with it now...










I was thinking about your curly fur a lot...


















So call round if you're passing, I'll be looking out for you...










Love Fleur

PS: My mum has lots of work to do which is why she's putting it off by helping me play on the computer...she's not usually into setting up virtual cat dates...honest!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissyMV6 said:


> Never! Lol


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!! dammit had packed my bag and everything! 



missnaomi said:


> My fur is curly too, but I'm only 1 so it's getting curlier all the time. I have nice curly whiskers though.
> 
> I checked with my dad, when we were hanging out, that he was ok with me having an internet boyfriend...
> 
> ...


AWwwwwwwwwww that uis soooo cute!!


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you seen this video - one of the funniest on youtube - its called Stealth Cat. Stealth Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww true love 
Fleur is gorgeous and curly too :001_wub:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

spot said:


> Have you seen this video - one of the funniest on youtube - its called Stealth Cat. Stealth Cat


That is so funny


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> My fur is curly too, but I'm only 1 so it's getting curlier all the time. I have nice curly whiskers though.
> 
> I checked with my dad, when we were hanging out, that he was ok with me having an internet boyfriend...
> 
> ...


Hi Fleur
I am 1 too, when is your birthday? My dad is out at work now so mum said I can stay up longer than normal to have a chat My mum said she is jealous because you lay in your dads lap..(I dont like it ) but I dare lay next to them I like how your fur is extra curly around your ears and cheeks (just like mine).Are you obsessed with water like me? I better go now it's time for bed so I will be going upstairs soon.
Night Fleur 
Bobs x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spot said:


> Have you seen this video - one of the funniest on youtube - its called Stealth Cat. Stealth Cat


great vid, yeh ive seen it  im quite sad as my moggie boy used to do this and chase me after but i didnt have a camera at the time so never filmed it, didnt know about youtube then! *sniff*


----------

